# Is This a Bug?



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

EVERY 2nd-int 2.3.7 rom i've tried to install including SSX 2.2, CM7, & Liquid all force close process com.android.phone.

The only rom 2nd-int rom that works Flawlessly is the OMFGB Nightlies..

I'm unable to use other apps because of force close such as titanium back up and others.

I have wiped data, cache, and dalvik in clockwork and in stock recovery.

I have sbf'd back to .602, Reflashed the rom

Fixed Permissions in Rom manager and clockwork and i STILL get the force closes.

Could someone please help?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems a little too constant to be a coincidence

What roms has this happened to be specific


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

All of the new 2nd-int roms.

Cm7 [10-06]
Liquid 3.0
SSX 2.2

OMFGB[10-13] is the only 2nd int that has worked.

I'm currently on vortex 2.8 now.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Is vortex aosp?


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to say no..I know it's blur based.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried miui 1.10.7?


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

no..should i?


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

Omega Blaze,

I have been having the exact same problems as you. I was originally running Rev's 10/06b CM7 nightlfy, and everything was running fine for a few days. Then one day the phone process started force closing. I reformatted everything (including my SD card), sbf'ed, and reflashed CM7. Made sure I wiped data/cache and all that before flashing. When the phone finished booting up, the phone was still force closing.

The latest OMFGB (10/13) works just fine for me as well. No force closes. I'm running a Droid X, so it's not just a problem with the Milestone X (Omega Blaze mentioned having one in a different thread). OMFGB has been working well enough for me that I haven't yet bothered trying to go back to CM7. When I do get around to trying again, I'm going to reformat everything, sbf, skip activation on stock, root, wipe data / cache, and flash CM7. Gonna skip installing GApps and see if that does anything. I kinda feel like it's a GApps issue, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I thinks it has something to do with the pre installed apps that come with the roms too.

OMFGB is stripped down so i believe that has something to do with it..


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got some free time tonight. I'll go through and test CM7 and a couple other roms and see if I can't get something else working. I'll post updates later on if anything works out.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Try Miui, it's a great rom


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

I've tried MIUI in the past, and I'll agree, it's great. But it's not really my thing, so I couldn't use it day to day. I'll test it out though, for the sake of completeness.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

@Omega Blaze

I've reflashed to the latest GB CM7 nightly (10/13) that I was having problems with before. So far so good, no force closing. I redownloaded and checksum'd all my files (sbf file, rom, etc) from the links provided on the forum. This is the process I took (I'm going to assume the Milestone X is the same as the X):
SBF back to stock Gingerbread. I used RSD Lite so I could update my radio to .13P along the way. I was originally running .07P. If you are using sbf_flash, you'll have to flash back to Froyo and update the radio manually through CWM, or take the OTA update to .605, which I wouldn't do.
Wiped data / cache just to be sure everything is clean using stock recovery. Also formatted SD card that no previous data / settings were on there for any apps to read. Wanted to start with a completely clean slate.
Skipped Activation, rooted using Pete's Motorola Tools.
Installed D2Bootstrapper to get to Clockwork Recovery.
Wiped data / cache again and flashed CM7. Did not install GApps.
Booted into CM7, activated phone and made some calls. No crashing!
Rebooted into Clockwork Recovery, flashed GApps-20110828.
Booted up, set up my Google account. Did not restore any apps or app data from my account so I still have a clean slate to work with (same with Titanium Backup, I wouldn't restore anything, just start anew).
The process would be the same with other custom roms. But everything is working fine (for now anyway haha!) and I'm not getting constant force closes of the phone like I was before. Hope this helps!


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Problem. I can't update to the .13p radio or i will have paperweight for a phone..

I must stay on Alltel's radio. = \


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

"Omega Blaze said:


> Problem. I can't update to the .13p radio or i will have paperweight for a phone..
> 
> I must stay on Alltel's radio. = \


You could sbf to froyo and install the zip or sbf to. 602 and take the OTA update. Either way is rootable and gets you the new radio.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> You could sbf to froyo and install the zip or sbf to. 602 and take the OTA update. Either way is rootable and gets you the new radio.


I have a MILESTONE X

Not a droid. I can't flash to a verizon radio..

When i sbf to gingerbread, i have to use the linux method.

It is the only way i can keep my radio and update.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> I have a MILESTONE X
> 
> Not a droid. I can't flash to a verizon radio..
> 
> ...


Oh my bad, I assumed you had a Droid x


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

@Omega Blaze,

I just reverted back to the .07p radio and reflashed back to CM7. Was wondering if maybe the radio version had anything to do with it. But everything still works fine for me. Seems I just needed to wipe everything and start from scratch. I'm not so sure this will help you though.

I did find this thread over on XDA, CM7 on 2.3.7 rom for the Milestone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=941346. There is a whole section there devoted to the Milestone.

That should help you out. From the looks of it I don't think you can use Droid X specific roms on your Milestone (at least 2nd-init Gingerbread roms).


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

That thread is for the REGULAR MILESTONE.[OG Droid]

When you say you started from scratch what do you mean..

I'm trying not to format my sd card..


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah, sorry. What I mean is that I treated the phone as if it is new. No restoring any apps, data, or settings. Some apps store settings and data on the sdcard. Usually under .android_secure and Android. I formatted my card to get rid of these, but you could just as easily delete them. Backup whatever you want to save to your computer first though, so you don't lose anything you want to keep. I wiped data, cache, dalvik cache, battery stats. This guide details pretty much all the steps I did: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7979-GUIDE-Clean-Rom-Install-MIUI. Modify the steps as needed to work with your milestone (sbf_flash instead of RSD Lite, etc).

That's about all I can recommend. I've looked around for more info but haven't come up with anything else. Good luck man.


----------



## MasteRaven (Jun 23, 2011)

I ran into this problem several times, but an sbf to .602 fixed it. After that, even after flashing shuji and right after ssx2.2, everything works perfectly. I wish I could contribute more...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

